# leopard gecko caughing/gagging?



## blenderhead (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a leopard gecko that's been making strange gagging noises/motions for the past couple of days. He hasn't actually regurgitated, but it looks like he's trying to. He's still been eating, though, and his stool looks normal. Any idea what this could possibly be? He's just about year old and has been very healthy up until now. I keep him on paper towels (to avoid impaction) and, and feed him mealworms dusted with Rapashy calcium. His hot spot in his tank is about 90 degrees and the cool side is around 80.

Any idea what could be going on? I really can't afford to take him to the vet.









EDIT
This isn't my video, but this is exactly what he's doing.
YouTube - MVI 0501


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

that clearly isnt normal.

id get a small 1ml syringe and put sum water in his mouth to let him drink.

but id get him to a vet, they offer payment plans.

also if you cant afford a vet for the one gecko then i really reccommend rehoming.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

if he's started making gagging motions and coughing then to be honest he really needs to see a vet for a qualified diagnosis


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As above, we cannot diagnose via the interwebz. You need a qualified vets opinion.


----------



## morphosaurus (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure more experienced keepers will be able to clarify this, but from your description and the video (I know this isn't yours) it looks like a respiratory infection.

Other than for the love of Flying Spaghetti Monster get him to a vet, I don't know what else you can do. My vet said it was good to raise the temperatures a couple of degrees and try to reduce the gradient between warm and cool, as he'll try to cool himself down as he feels poorly. But that's the worst thing for him to do as he needs to stay warm to overcome the infection. You'll probably find the vet gives you medicine. We had to inject ours.


----------

